

“Google doesn't have a lot of weaknesses” but it has a few… - enythings
https://medium.com/@enythingscom/google-doesnt-have-a-lot-of-weaknesses-but-it-has-a-few-eb9901e06984

======
enythings
Not just the design, please read the article:
[https://medium.com/@enythingscom/google-doesnt-have-a-lot-
of...](https://medium.com/@enythingscom/google-doesnt-have-a-lot-of-
weaknesses-but-it-has-a-few-eb9901e06984)

P.S. We are not saying that we want to beat Google (that would never happen),
however, our website is for people who are not satisfied with Google.

------
tinganho
It is quite naive to think that you can beat Google in design.

